# Am Server liegende Datei drucken [PHP]



## nchristoph (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade, eine Druckfunktion für am Server liegende PDF Dateien zu realisieren.

Das laden bzw. übergeben des Dateipfades an das Druckerscript funktioniert fast perfekt. 

Allerdings druckt mir das Script anstelle des PDF Inhalts die PDF so, wie wenn ich Sie mir im Notepad ansehe.

Die PDF Dateien sind alle eingescannte Din A4 Seiten.

Hier mal mein Code:


```
$DbCon->DoSQL(" SELECT 
					ID,
					Holzart,
					Starke,
					Partie,
					Pfad,
					Trockenheit,
					Klasse
				FROM
					suchmaschine
				WHERE
					 ID = '".$_GET['id']."'");
$row = $DbCon->GetResObject();

$Pfad = $row->Pfad;
$pfadneu = str_replace("./", "", $Pfad);
$pfad1 = str_replace("/","\\",$_SERVER['DOCUMENT_ROOT'].$pfadneu);

$printer = "\\\\****";
if($ph = printer_open($printer))
{
   // Get file contents
   $fh = fopen($pfad1, "rb");
   $content = fread($fh, filesize($pfad1));
   fclose($fh);
	   
   // Set print mode to RAW and send PDF to printer
   printer_set_option($ph, PRINTER_MODE, "raw");
   printer_write($ph, $content);
   printer_close($ph);
}
else{
	echo "Couldn't connect...";
}
```

Geht das, was ich vorhabe, mit PHP alleine überhaupt? Die PDF Dateien sind wie gesagt alle auf dem Server gespeichert und werden abgerufen und momentan nach dem öffnen ausgedruckt. Das ist, wenn es Stressig ist, eher umständlich weil das Rendern auch einige Zeit benötigt.


----------



## jeipack (4. Juni 2013)

hi
schau mal hier (windows)
http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.print.php#63129

oder hier (linux cups)
http://www.michaelphipps.com/how-print-pdf-php-printer


----------



## nchristoph (5. Juni 2013)

Ok also geht es in meinem Fall nicht. Acrobat ist am Server nicht installiert und ich hab die Rechte nicht, um ihn zu installieren.

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## jeipack (5. Juni 2013)

Kannst du denn nicht direkt von deinem Rechner etwas ausdrucken?

Weil dann kannst du Acrobat ja auf deinem Rechner laufen lassen und ihm einfach den Pfad (zur Freigabe auf dem Server) angeben.


----------

